# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Për një Shqipëri moderne dhe të integruar

## Albo

Nga Leka ZOGU

Ne vleresojme faktin qe ne keto vite te demokracise ne Shqiperi ka ndryshime pozitive. Por ne kete realitet, strukturat e shtetit shqiptar jane ende shume larg kuptimit te thelbit te demokracise. 

Ne jetojme ne dekaden e depresionit te madh shpirteror, te kushtezuar nga fenomenet negative, te cilat provojne humbjen e besimit dhe tendencat drejt rrenimit te psikologjise sone kombetare. Nje psikologji e sofistikuar mbytese, terrorizuese e deri antikombetare, po synon heshtjen, menjanimin e mbylljen ne vetvehte te patrioteve dhe intelektualeve, duke ju dhene mundesine e dominimit te situates njerezve populiste, militante, avokate mbrojtes te se keqes.

Gjykuar me gjakeftohtesi, tronditjet e shtetit dhe te institucioneve te tij, perballe "termeteve" qe po kalon Shqiperia tregojne se, ekzistojne vakumet e historise, qe rrezikojne te vrasin atdhedashurine e te kompromentojne idealet kombetare. E krahasuar me disa periudha te mepareshme, nen efektet e nje tranzicioni te tejezgjatur, po vihet re mosperputhja midis shtetit dhe kombit, midis pushtetit politik dhe shqiptarizmit, duke mbjelle krizen e besimit ne popullin shqiptar. Historia jone ka treguar se, keto realitete, kombi dhe shteti, kur jane bashkuar e kane hyre ne harmoni me njeri tjetrin, kane prodhuar stabilitet, fuqi dhe kohezionin e duhur te shqiptareve.

Ne vleresojme se aktualisht Shqiperia po perjeton nje tranzicion te gjate dhe shume te veshtire, i cili eshte nje sajim me tendenca destabilizimi prej forcave jodashamirese te kombit shqiptar, me prapavija te dyshimta politike. Kete tranzicion te gjate, ne e vleresojme si nje rraskapitje te qellimeshme, per ta kaluar popullin shqiptar dhe inteligjencen e tij ne gjendje te rende reanimacioni, per ta pasur me te lehte ne te ardhmen coptimin moral - psikologjik dhe aneksimin e plote ekonomik te Shqiperise. Dimensionet moral - psikologjike, intelektuale, politike dhe se fundi ekonomike, jane vene ne shenjester te politikave nga qarqe te dyshimta, qe po pengojne me cdo kusht integrimin euroatlantik. Ky agresion duhet te ndalohet sa jemi ne kohe. 

Ne shqiptaret, sot synojme BE-ne, jo per hir te krijimit te unitetit europian, por per te mbrojtur interesat tona, permes veprimesh te perbashketa. Shqiperia nuk mund te jete miku i kujtdo, por ajo duhet te kete primare interesat e saj. Vecimi i interesave kombetare, nuk presupozon neutralizem, nacionalizem, apo kundershti. Ne kemi nevoje t'i imponojme Europes interesat tona kombetare. Kjo bindje perforcohet, kur per nevojat e politikave te jashteme dhe te sigurise kombetare, synohet konsensusi politik sa me i gjere, aq te domosdoshem postluftes se ftohte. Pasojat na imponojne te bejme deklarimin e vlerave dhe te mos vleresojme konseguencat e paefekteshme te pergjegjesive, duke u kthyer ne nje shtojce e vogel e OKB-se dhe OSBE-se. Kjo eshte nje etike fallco, larg "etikes se pergjegjesise", me parime e vlera abstrakte, prapa te cilave mund te fshihet kushdo. 

Vendi sot ka nevoje per lidera atdhetare, te cilet duhet te kuptojne historine e tij te djeshme dhe realitetet e sotme. Ai nuk ka nevoje per mendje jo historike qe sabotojne arsyene historike, qe kuptojne politiken si hakmarrje dhe e shnderrojne pushtetin ne mjet te thellimit te percarjes kombetare. Keto e kane cuar disa here Shqiperine ne buze te greminave dhe tragjedive te medha. 

Historia na meson se, kombet bien dhe vdesin, kur gjithcka qe eshte e domosdoshme, duket e pamundeshme. 

Per aresye qe dihen, shqiptaret jane te vonuar ne rrjedhen e historise se tyre. Ka ardhur koha, qe ata te dine te vleresojne nje fitore te madhe, arritjen dhe formatimin e fitores se arsyes. Aktualisht politika e konfliktit, sipas konceptit te llogores "Ne" dhe "Ata", demagogjia, intriga, prapaskena, kulisat, lufta per pushtet, e kane cuar elektoratin shqiptar ne nje klime merie dhe dhune, ne pasivitet, ne reagime negative, ne humbje te shpreses, ne zbehjen e ndjenjes kombetare, duke e lene vendin ne nje gjendje te varferuar.

Ne keto rrethana komplekse, inteligjenca e vertete shqiptare te synoje te vrase friken, te zgjohet, te organizohet, per te sjelle ndryshime thelbesore. Te krijoje rrugen e njejte te mendimit progresiv intelektual, te mendimit dhe veprimit aktiv politik. Ne duhet te shfrytezojme shansin historik te dhene ne menyre racionale, per t'u stabilizuar si popull dhe si komb. 

Kombit shqiptar e ka berthamen e inteligjences, qe te inicoje nje levizje sociale per ndryshime thelbesore, e konceptuar si nje proces i domosdoshem, i organizuar dhe i motivuar, me perfshirje te te gjithe spektrit te politikes dhe te shoqerise shqiptare, ne interes te ceshtjeve madhore qe ka sot vendi dhe kombi: shtetin ligjor te se drejtes, demokracine si proces, sigurine kombetare, ekonomine e zhvilluar (mireqenien e popullit) dhe aspiraten shekullore te misheruar ne Kushtetute per identitetin dhe bashkimin kombetar, si nje proces i pakthyeshem.

Kjo levizje synon te injektoje klimen, qe politika dhe shoqeria shqiptare ka nevoje, jo per ashpersim te karakterit, por per zbutje te zemres. Kemi nevoje per mesazhe pajtimi, per zgjatje te dores, per mirekuptim, per virtytin e besimit reciprok dhe jo per konflikt. Le t'ia leme kohes te ndreqe dhe te sheroje plaget tona te se kaluares (te larget dhe te afert), le ta pastroje ajo te verteten.

Lidershipi i nje levizje serioze do te organizoje teknologjine moderne institucionale, proceduart, mekanizmat, rregullat, kriteret, normat, idete racionale per te bere te mundur instalimin e konceptit modern te drejtimit me ekip, qe e konstatoj se mungon. Kjo realizohet nepermjet vendimarrjes institucionale, duke u bazuar ne principet e kolegjialitetit, te besueshmerise, te rotacionit, te votes se fshehte dhe te lire, te cilat dyshoj se mungojne.

Levizje te tilla serioze ftojne statura intelektualesh dhe politikanesh te pakonsumuar, vizionare dhe me nerv (intelektuale te guximshem), me aftesi te larta teorike dhe intelekti, me pervoje e aftesi organizative dhe menaxhuese, mbi te gjitha me ndershmeri institucionale (zyrtare) dhe force karakteri. Ne udhehiqemi nga parimi i diversitetit nderetnik, fetar, krahinor, lokal, si burim universal vlerash dhe i solidaritetit ndermejt tyre. 

Synojme mendimin progresiv racional me vullnet dhe vizion, qe te ofroje transparence dhe moderacion, kompromis, konsensus, bashkepunim ndermjet te Majtes se moderuar dhe te Djathtes se moderuar, ndermjet politikaneve te pakonsumuar per ceshtjet madhore, qe ka sot vendi dhe kombi. Perkundrejt tyre ne rezervojme nje koncept modern. Ne shtetet moderne ka qene e Majta, qe ka ndermarre masa me karakter emancipues dhe shoqeror, per te mbrojtur drejtesine sociale dhe barazine themelore midis qytetareve. Por, ka qene e Djathta politike, qe po kaq here, i ka vazhduar ato dhe i ka bere pjese te pergjitheshme te kultures politike te kombit. 

Analiza historike dhe pervoja shqiptare na mesojne se, qellimi i madh i artit te qeverisjes duhet te jete ruajtja e rendit, gje qe ka peshen me te madhe se gjithe te tjerat, sepse ajo eshte me e cmuar se vete liria. Vetem nga forca dhe stabiliteti i qeverisjes garantohet ne pergjithesi jetegjatesia e saj, sigurisht si zhvillim i panderprere. 

Faktoret motivues te ringritjes, perseri jane gjalle. Populli shqiptar, eshte me vetedije te larte kombetare. Ai mban kundrejt atdhedashurise te njejtin qendrim e te njejtin institk, si kundrejt drites. Per kete ka mjaft deshmi kulmore te historise sone kombetare. 

Shqiptaret jane me moshe te re dhe me nje instikt te larte jetesor. 

Me gjithe konfliktin real politik dhe ate te shpifur krahinor, religjioz e ne fusha te tjera, populli, fale urtesise dhe instiktit natyror, nuk e ka gelltitur karemin, qe i ofron papergjegjshmeria politike, e nxitur nga interesa te dyshimta, tradicionalisht te mbetura ne tentative per nje Shqiperi te dobet e te destabilizuar. 

Shqiptaret jane te tere ne raportet e solidaritetit, qe dallon, jo vetem ne etiken kombetare, por kultivon sot ne breza, atdhedashurine. 

Riperteritja e moralit dhe kohezionit, sidomos ridimensionimi, ripertritja e edukimit dhe e formimit te unitetit kombetar, eshte dhe duhet te mbetet detyra me urgjente, ku padyshim, kontributi i inteligjences dhe i rinise mbetet i arte dhe i pazevendesueshem.

Shqiperia eshte ne vemendjen dhe ndihmesen e miqve e te institucioneve demokratike per integrimin euroatlantik. 

Nje shtet - komb i qendrueshem, qe perfaqeson interesa te perbashketa per te gjitha ngjyrimet politike, duke synuar garantimin e integritetit teritorial, rritjen e mireqenies, te drejtat e njeriut, vlerat e ceshtjes kombetare, te sinkronizuara keto ne preambulen e Kushtetutes se Shqiperise, nuk mund te pajtohet me interesa te pjeseshme, vetem si alternativa ideologjike apo gjoja interesa kombetare. Ky do te ishte nje spekullim i rende mbi kombin shqiptar. Kombi nuk eshte nje propagande, por eshte themeli historik e kulturor i shtetit. Sot kjo eshte me teper e domosdoshme se kurre. Ceshtja kombetare nuk mund te shmange eliten drejtuese shqiptare kudo qe ndodhet. 

Shqiptareve u duhet te ndreqin me ngut te metat, te deshmojne qytetari, unitet, aftesi qeverisese. Vlerat kombetare te shfaqen si nje faktor me fuqi maksimale ne peshoren e gjeopolitikave ballkanike. Ne kete kah, sidomos apeli per intelektualet e atdhetaret, na fton per aksion e ndryshim. Ata nuk mund te presin gjate perpara portes se kycur te ardhshmerise, duke ngrene vetvehten e duke pritur nje tranzicion te tejzgjatur, qe shteron e lodh vlerat vitale qe forcojne kombin. 

Vendi ka nevoje per zemer, per moral, por mbi te gjitha ka nevoje per aresye te shendoshe, per inteligjencen shqiptare. Ne se ata qe e bejne historine tone, apo qe drejtojne vendin, duke luajtur me fatet e kombit, me jeten tone, me kulturen tone, me historine tone, me njerzit tane, per me teper, kur nuk duan ta kuptojne kete, atehere perpara te gjithe inteligjences dhe shoqerise del detyra te shpallin misionin e tyre, te imponojne vetedijen kombetare.

----------

